# 10 PM's per 60 minutes ??



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok was getting into a bit of a pm flow and now i cant post more than 10 per 60 minutes ..

isnt this something that gold members could perhaps get more pms as a benefit ??

thanks !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good idea. If anyone ever wanted to talk to me I'm sure I'd find this useful


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Pmsl.... Must have been an interesting conversation  x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Ok was getting into a bit of a pm flow and now i cant post more than 10 per 60 minutes ..
> 
> isnt this something that gold members could perhaps get more pms as a benefit ??
> 
> thanks !!!


no so stop pestering me now, ive already told you 9 times that i dont want to see a pic of your c0ck and no i will not send you 1 of mine either


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsl.... Must have been an interesting conversation  x x


you better believe it was (IS) lol X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> no so stop pestering me now, ive already told you 9 times that i dont want to see a pic of your c0ck and no i will not send you 1 of mine either


but why lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Does my head in this. Good suggestion.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> no so stop pestering me now, ive already told you 9 times that i dont want to see a pic of your c0ck and no i will not send you 1 of mine either


I bet that's not so far from the truth...  x x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Does my head in this. Good suggestion.


dont make out your that popular mate pmsl X


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ask for facebook or email ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> ask for facebook or email ?


ok mate whats your facebook acc ??? lol !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> ok mate whats your facebook acc ??? lol !!!


https:www.ihaveabigweinerandyoufcukingloveit.co.uk ....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

although my name is ewen weatherburn


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> https:www.ihaveabigweinerandyoufcukingloveit.co.uk ....


??? that takes me to my profile !! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> ??? that takes me to my profile !! lol


lol so it does ...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> but why lol


because i have to save my PM's for pestering Queenie to send me naked pics for [email protected] material :lol:


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> https:www.ihaveabigweinerandyoufcukingloveit.co.uk ....


Is it bad that I clicked on the link?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> because i have to save my PM's for pestering Queenie to send me naked pics for [email protected] material :lol:


mmmmmm funny you should say that pmsl ..

ok serious now this was a serious post until you fcukwits ruined it as usual pmsl !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JimboSlice said:


> Is it bad that I clicked on the link?


only if you thought you would actually see a weiner ....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> mmmmmm funny you should say that pmsl ..
> 
> ok serious now this was a serious post until you fcukwits ruined it as usual pmsl !!


i agree and if i remember rightly this is something lorian is looking at changing .

now pm milky to sort it .....oh wait you cant :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> i agree and if i remember rightly this is something lorian is looking at changing .
> 
> now pm milky to sort it .....oh wait you cant :lol:


Pmsfl x x


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Ok was getting into a bit of a pm flow and now i cant post more than 10 per 60 minutes ..
> 
> isnt this something that gold members could perhaps get more pms as a benefit ??
> 
> thanks !!!


Try instant messenger for cybersex. far more real time!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

it is annoying as you cant answer the pms your getting and when its customers asking questions it makes you look rude


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> it is annoying as you cant answer the pms your getting and when its customers asking questions it makes you look rude


good job you never get more than 3 people interested in your products then mate pmsl X


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> it is annoying as you cant answer the pms your getting and when its customers asking questions it makes you look rude


Reason why we get so few pm's is to stop you spamming the email system as well as every thread with your products lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> good job you never get more than 3 people interested in your products then mate pmsl X


and there I was backing up your argument! Its that and people who keep asking where their bionic band is!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> Reason why we get so few pm's is to stop you spamming the email system as well as every thread with your products lol


spamming spamminmg? spreading the good word more like


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

TaintedSoul said:


> Try instant messenger for cybersex. far more real time!!


Or... The real thing?? Lol x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> it is annoying as you cant answer the pms your getting and when its customers asking questions it makes you look rude


Wheyman you'd prob have loads more Pm's if u cleared your inbox once in a while x x


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Wheyman you'd prob have loads more Pm's if u cleared your inbox once in a while x x


well true xx


----------

